# Diabetes Support Forum Advent Calendar 2017!



## Northerner (Dec 1, 2017)

Hi everyone! Here is the Diabetes Support Advent Calendar for 2017  The theme this year is 'Exercise' - let's all get in shape for the festivities to come by attempting each day's featured exercise!  Note: all calorie-expenditure counts are approximate 

Day 1 - Sweeping the floor

Calories:
15 mins - 39
1 hour   - 156


----------



## SB2015 (Dec 1, 2017)

Northerner said:


> Hi everyone! Here is the Diabetes Support Advent Calendar for 2017  The theme this year is 'Exercise' - let's all get in shape for the festivities to come by attempting each day's featured exercise!  Note: all calorie-expenditure counts are approximate
> 
> Day 1 - Sweeping the floor
> 
> ...


I had forgotten that you did this last year.  Looking forward to tomorrow’s along with my single chocolate from my other advent calendar.  Thanks Northerner.


----------



## Radders (Dec 1, 2017)

I don’t have enough floor to sweep for 15 minutes!


----------



## Northerner (Dec 1, 2017)

Radders said:


> I don’t have enough floor to sweep for 15 minutes!


Keep spilling things!


----------



## nickinwarwick (Dec 1, 2017)

Radders said:


> I don’t have enough floor to sweep for 15 minutes!



Well I haven't got a brush, what with it being 2017


----------



## Sally71 (Dec 1, 2017)

This will be me now - today while hoovering I somehow managed to suck up the Hoover power cable, and by the time I'd pulled it out it had chewed all the plastic off and bared the wires 
Amazingly it didn't trip out the circuit breakers for the whole house, I must have managed not to earth it and luckily had the sense not to touch the damaged bit before I whipped the plug out quick...

So now will have to see whether hubby wants to try to chop out the duff bit of wire and repair it, or whether he'll buy me a cordless vacuum cleaner for Christmas! 

(It wasn't deliberate sabotage, honest... )


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Dec 1, 2017)

Love it! Well done Northie


----------



## SB2015 (Dec 1, 2017)

Sally71 said:


> This will be me now - today while hoovering I somehow managed to suck up the Hoover power cable, and by the time I'd pulled it out it had chewed all the plastic off and bared the wires
> Amazingly it didn't trip out the circuit breakers for the whole house, I must have managed not to earth it and luckily had the sense not to touch the damaged bit before I whipped the plug out quick...
> 
> So now will have to see whether hubby wants to try to chop out the duff bit of wire and repair it, or whether he'll buy me a cordless vacuum cleaner for Christmas!
> ...


A vacuum for Christmas!!  
Jewellery, books, ... Much better than a vacuum.


----------



## stephknits (Dec 1, 2017)

I once got a dust pan and brush and a broom as my Christmas presents from my husband.  He hasn't made that mistake again


----------



## Flower (Dec 1, 2017)

Ahh festive floor sweeping , that old chestnut!


----------



## Matt Cycle (Dec 1, 2017)

Northerner said:


> Hi everyone! Here is the Diabetes Support Advent Calendar for 2017  The theme this year is 'Exercise' - let's all get in shape for the festivities to come by attempting each day's featured exercise!  Note: all calorie-expenditure counts are approximate
> 
> Day 1 - Sweeping the floor
> 
> ...



That bloke in the photo needs to put a bit of effort in rather than tickling the floor and he appears to have started in the middle of the room.


----------



## Carolg (Dec 1, 2017)

I am off to hover (meant hoover-as it’s not a broom-stick that I have)The cordless thingy I have has about 20 mins charge and I can make it round the house as long as I don’t move anything(but why would you)


----------



## Radders (Dec 1, 2017)

Northerner said:


> Keep spilling things!


That’s nothing new in my case!


----------



## Northerner (Dec 2, 2017)

Good morning!  Hope everyone has been doing their stretching exercises in preparation for opening today's door 

Day 2: Crossing a field with a large dog on your shoulders (you'll probably need to buddy-up for this one, otherwise double the calories used)

Calories:
15 mins - 43
1 hour - 179


----------



## Carolg (Dec 2, 2017)

My reply can not be printed Northerner lol, I will just eat less carbs


----------



## Greyhound Gal (Dec 2, 2017)




----------



## Radders (Dec 2, 2017)




----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Dec 2, 2017)

I am NOT showing that to our dog. He gets enough ideas about being able to sit on laps as it is!


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Dec 2, 2017)

I think this is one hey need to include in crufts. A new agility competition, where the pairs of people have to run around the course, over the see-saw... through the weave posts... while keeping their pooch balanced. 

The ultimate three-legged (eight legged??) race!


----------



## nickinwarwick (Dec 2, 2017)

Somehow needing to procure a broom for yesterday's task seems insignificant now, compared to finding a willing partner and dog for today's.


----------



## Northerner (Dec 3, 2017)

Something a little more conventional today, but these tasks have to be done and they all count as exercise! 


Day 3 - Washing the dishes

Calories:
15 mins - 22
1 hour - 88


----------



## Bloden (Dec 3, 2017)

SB2015 said:


> A vacuum for Christmas!!
> Jewellery, books, ... Much better than a vacuum.


My mum made it VERY clear years ago that housework-related gifts were not acceptable under any circumstances...LOL. Hope you get something nice, Sally.


----------



## Greyhound Gal (Dec 3, 2017)

I'm showing my OH this to prove that men (or him in particular so as not to generalise) can stand at sinks and get their hands wet without going all faint
BTW, the apron is very fetching....


----------



## Stitch147 (Dec 3, 2017)

Northerner said:


> Something a little more conventional today, but these tasks have to be done and they all count as exercise!
> 
> 
> Day 3 - Washing the dishes
> ...


Just got a new dish washer! Does loading and unloading it count?


----------



## Northerner (Dec 3, 2017)

Stitch147 said:


> Just got a new dish washer! Does loading and unloading it count?


Cut the calories by two thirds!


----------



## Flower (Dec 3, 2017)

15 minutes done- minus the pinny! Now off to replace my 22 cals with a festive chocolate button from my insulin dependent advent calendar


----------



## Northerner (Dec 3, 2017)

Flower said:


> 15 minutes done- minus the pinny! Now off to replace my 22 cals with a festive chocolate button from my insulin dependent advent calendar


See, it was worth it!


----------



## Northerner (Dec 4, 2017)

Sparkly dishes out of the way, it's time to be a bit more adventurous today!  


Day 4 - Riding a crocodile

Calories:
15 mins - 48
1 hour - 192


----------



## Greyhound Gal (Dec 4, 2017)

Good God! Where did they get these from? 
That really is not suitable attire for riding ones crocodile/alligator!
Given the large 'F' on the megaphone, I can imagine what she is shouting


----------



## Flower (Dec 4, 2017)

I'm closing that window quickly and substituting a bit more dish washing!


----------



## Stitch147 (Dec 4, 2017)

Now, where did I leave my crocodile!?


----------



## Northerner (Dec 4, 2017)

Stitch147 said:


> Now, where did I leave my crocodile!?


Oh my, have you lost it again? It's probably wandering the tube stations!


----------



## Radders (Dec 4, 2017)

Northerner said:


> Cut the calories by two thirds!


I reckon I burn more calories due to bending to readjust the things my OH has stacked!


----------



## Carolg (Dec 5, 2017)

Greyhound Gal said:


> Good God! Where did they get these from?
> That really is not suitable attire for riding ones crocodile/alligator!
> Given the large 'F' on the megaphone, I can imagine what she is shouting


Side saddle as well. Oh gosh!!! Give me chocolate every day, or should I say “crocolate “?


----------



## Northerner (Dec 5, 2017)

A little more sedate this morning, and more energy expended through rigid, artificial posing -but go for it!  

Day 5 - Looking hot for the laydies/gentlemen

Calories (Gentlemen)
15 mins - 27
1 hour - 108

Calories (Laydees)
15 mins - 48
1 hour - 192


----------



## Stitch147 (Dec 5, 2017)

Haha!!! loving the lovely all in ones! Not very practical when you are dying for a pee!


----------



## Robin (Dec 5, 2017)

We ladies will burn a few more calories having to balance on one leg, surely?


----------



## Northerner (Dec 5, 2017)

Robin said:


> We ladies will burn a few more calories having to balance on one leg, surely?


Oops! Yes, you're right - now amended!


----------



## Stitch147 (Dec 5, 2017)

Robin said:


> We ladies will burn a few more calories having to balance on one leg, surely?


And the dancing we'll need to do whilst trying to get it off in the loo!


----------



## Greyhound Gal (Dec 5, 2017)

What is it about wearing pearls with them. They all seem to be


----------



## Northerner (Dec 6, 2017)

OK, you can quit posing now, time to get down on your knees and scrub those floors!   And keep smiling, it's doing you good! 

Day 6 - Scrubbing the floor on hands and knees

Calories
15 mins - 48
1 hour - 190


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2017)

And think of the extra calories being burnt off by all your smile muscles trying to hold that facial expression as you do it!


----------



## Sally71 (Dec 6, 2017)

How can 15 mins be 4 calories but an hour (i.e. 4 times longer) be 190?  4 X 4 = 16?


----------



## Sally71 (Dec 6, 2017)

Bloden said:


> My mum made it VERY clear years ago that housework-related gifts were not acceptable under any circumstances...LOL. Hope you get something nice, Sally.


My parents have bought themselves a G-Tech Air Ram + mini one + car attachments for their combined birthdays and Christmas presents and they are well happy - and I don't really know what I want so something useful is just as good, if it will save me having to buy one.  I don't wear much jewellery or make up, don't often read real books any more, don't really want much in the way of clothes, eat far too much chocolate and junk anyway so can do without that (and really should know better knowing what I know about diabetes, shouldn't I ).  I'm starting to sound a bit boring!

Hubby says we can get a new vacuum cleaner in the January sales and he'll just stick black tape over the damaged cable in the meantime  .  So I still don't really know what I want for Christmas . Last year I had an iPad for my birthday and expensive music player for Christmas so am not expecting to have loads spent on me this year!

Hubby bought me a pressure cooker one year, which was a complete surprise.  I didn't know how to take that at all, although I think he just thought it would make cooking easier for me so I decided not to be mad at him!  I used it quite a lot for a while, but have now come to the conclusion that I'd rather cook things for longer in a normal saucepan and get a nice rich sauce, it always comes out really watery from the pressure cooker.  So I haven't used the thing for ages now


----------



## Northerner (Dec 6, 2017)

Sally71 said:


> How can 15 mins be 4 calories but an hour (i.e. 4 times longer) be 190?  4 X 4 = 16?


Oops! I missed off the 8 - should be 48!


----------



## Flower (Dec 6, 2017)

Well, that looks a bundle of festive fun! Let me fetch my tin pail from the coal shed !


----------



## Northerner (Dec 6, 2017)

Flower said:


> Well, that looks a bundle of festive fun! Let me fetch my tin pail from the coal shed !


I like to promote the old Yuletide traditions so they don't get lost on the younger generations!


----------



## Northerner (Dec 7, 2017)

Time to loosen up those stiff muscles and joints!  

Day 7 - Home Horse Exerciser session

Calories
15 mins - 56
1 hour - 224


----------



## Robin (Dec 7, 2017)

Wow, must keep up my real riding, Gotta keep that hysteria at bay!


----------



## Greyhound Gal (Dec 7, 2017)

Well...I'm beyond words with that one......


----------



## Northerner (Dec 7, 2017)

Greyhound Gal said:


> Well...I'm beyond words with that one......


'Giddy-up'?


----------



## Northerner (Dec 8, 2017)

A little late opening today's door, but as you can see, it was well worth waiting for (especially for @Sally71  )


Day 8 - Giving/receiving the gift of a vacuum cleaner

Calories
15 mins - 5
1 hour - 20


----------



## Stitch147 (Dec 8, 2017)

Where do I start with that one.....


----------



## Matt Cycle (Dec 8, 2017)

Northerner said:


> A little late opening today's door, but as you can see, it was well worth waiting for (especially for @Sally71  )
> 
> 
> Day 8 - Giving/receiving the gift of a vacuum cleaner
> ...



Looks like they're going to be off burning more calories doing something else.


----------



## Northerner (Dec 8, 2017)

Matt Cycle said:


> Looks like they're going to be off burning more calories doing something else.


Yes, she's obviously thrilled, and with that new time-saving device they'll have time for more enjoyable pursuits! That's on another calendar though, I'm afraid


----------



## Northerner (Dec 9, 2017)

Today's workout is quite challenging, if only to find an appropriately be-masked horse..  


Day 9 - Leading a horse in a gas mask down a street

Calories
15 mins - 37
1 hour - 148


----------



## nickinwarwick (Dec 9, 2017)

Why isn't the man wearing a gas mask also?


----------



## Northerner (Dec 9, 2017)

nickinwarwick said:


> Why isn't the man wearing a gas mask also?


Metformin - he's the one producing the gas!


----------



## Greyhound Gal (Dec 9, 2017)

Why the long face?!


----------



## SB2015 (Dec 9, 2017)

Just caught up in the calendar.
Thanks Northerner.


----------



## Robin (Dec 9, 2017)

Greyhound Gal said:


> Why the long face?!


It does make the horse look extra mournful.( why have you done this to me, I can't access any of the treats I know are in your pocket!)


----------



## stephknits (Dec 9, 2017)

I have a gas mask for me, but not for a horse - or the horse either for that matter, but could potentially borrow one..


----------



## Northerner (Dec 10, 2017)

I bet there were quite a few bemused looks up and down the country after you all went out and tried yesterday's workout!   Back to the domestic today, proving that housework can be good for your health 


Day 10 - Ironing

Calories
15 mins - 22
1 hour - 88


----------



## Greyhound Gal (Dec 10, 2017)

She looks like I feel when faced with a basket of ironing....


----------



## Stitch147 (Dec 10, 2017)

I hate ironing! Before I moved in with my OH I moved flats and he got me an iron and ironing board as an house warming present! I almost inserted the ironing board somewhere...... Wonder how many calories that would have burned!


----------



## Flower (Dec 10, 2017)

She looks distracted like she's having a hypo to me! Stop ironing immediately woman and get glucose.


----------



## nickinwarwick (Dec 10, 2017)

Of all the possibilities for today (building a snowman, having a snowball fight, clearing snow off the car, making snow angels...) the task is ironing  

Also, I hope it's not too rude to ask but...


stephknits said:


> I have a gas mask for me, but not for a horse - or the horse either for that matter, but could potentially borrow one..



... why do you have a gas mask?


----------



## Radders (Dec 10, 2017)

I don’t do ironing (or very rarely). A few years ago I realised that I needed the most important criterion when buying clothes to be that it doesn’t need ironing. 
Unfortunately I don’t have enough hanging space for 4 seasons’ clothes so with the best folding techniques I do occasionally iron something at the change of season but never after laundry!


----------



## Northerner (Dec 10, 2017)

Radders said:


> I don’t do ironing (or very rarely). A few years ago I realised that I needed the most important criterion when buying clothes to be that it doesn’t need ironing.
> Unfortunately I don’t have enough hanging space for 4 seasons’ clothes so with the best folding techniques I do occasionally iron something at the change of season but never after laundry!


I dropped my iron and it broke  That was about three years ago, and I haven't felt the need to replace it yet....!


----------



## Northerner (Dec 11, 2017)

Sorry, a bit late with today's door, must have been exhausted after all that ironing!  Something all the family can join in with today 


Day 11 - Family Hokey-Cokey

Calories
15 mins - 36
1 hour - 144


----------



## Greyhound Gal (Dec 11, 2017)

The little girl looks like she is bursting for a wee 
Mum and Dad don't look too enamoured about it either!


----------



## SB2015 (Dec 11, 2017)

The corsage is a little large!!
Oh how wonderful the entertainment was in those days.


----------



## Flower (Dec 11, 2017)

That's my 15 mins of exercise sorted for today!


----------



## Northerner (Dec 11, 2017)

The thing that always gets me about pictures like this is that the bloke is probably in his mid to late-20s, but looks at least 50!


----------



## Northerner (Dec 11, 2017)

p.s. Well done to anyone who maintains it for the full hour!


----------



## Northerner (Dec 12, 2017)

Great for cardiovascular and strength fitness, just don't fall off the top of the machine!  


Day 12 - Rowing machine session

Calories
15 mins - 140
1 hour - 560


----------



## Northerner (Dec 13, 2017)

I hope everyone managed to get down from the rowing machine safely  Something a little more sedate today 

Day 13 - Busking with an animal

Calories
15 mins - 15
1 hour - 60


----------



## Stitch147 (Dec 13, 2017)

I'm seeing The Wurzels live tomorrow night, is that close enough?


----------



## Northerner (Dec 13, 2017)

Stitch147 said:


> I'm seeing The Wurzels live tomorrow night, is that close enough?


Crikey, are they still around?   Enjoy  I'm sure the laughter ligaments will get a good stretching!


----------



## Northerner (Dec 14, 2017)

Hope everyone managed to secure an animal and made a few bob yesterday!  Today's exercise will mostly involve shivering and potential hypothermia, so take a flask of hot cocoa along with you!  

Day 14 - Playing cards in a lake

Calories
15 mins - 60
1 hour - 240


----------



## SB2015 (Dec 14, 2017)

Difficult to hide your hand with those cards!!


----------



## stephknits (Dec 14, 2017)

Am rummaging through the packing boxes for my knitted swimwear - seems like the must have swimwear. 
Not sure how much time I'll have for cards as am busy trying to sort out therapy for the cat, having subjected it to my ukele playing yesterday


----------



## Northerner (Dec 15, 2017)

Back indoors today, you'll be pleased to learn! 


Day 15 - Treadmill session in inappropriate footwear

Calories
15 mins - 45
1 hour - 180


----------



## Flower (Dec 15, 2017)

To be honest it's not just the footwear that's inappropriate! What's with the natty headscarf?


----------



## Northerner (Dec 15, 2017)

Flower said:


> To be honest it's not just the footwear that's inappropriate! What's with the natty headscarf?


De rigueur in Alf's Gym, circa 1935!


----------



## Stitch147 (Dec 15, 2017)

I'd be more worried about getting chub rub in the thigh region in those shorts!


----------



## Northerner (Dec 16, 2017)

Time for a sit down and a natter today 


Day 16 - Having a good old gossip

Calories
15 mins - 15
1 hour - 60


----------



## Robin (Dec 16, 2017)

Northerner said:


> Time for a sit down and a natter today
> 
> 
> Day 16 - Having a good old gossip
> ...


Surely we could add in a few calories for the arm exercise needed to get all those pin curlers in.


----------



## Carolg (Dec 16, 2017)

Northerner said:


> Time for a sit down and a natter today
> 
> 
> Day 16 - Having a good old gossip
> ...


How did you get a photo of me and my friend ??


----------



## nickinwarwick (Dec 16, 2017)

Carolg said:


> How did you get a photo of me and my friend ??



Are you on the left or the right?


----------



## Northerner (Dec 17, 2017)

Oi! Why are you all still sitting around gossiping when there's housework to bedone?  


Day 17 - Mopping the kitchen floor

Calories
15 mins - 30
1 hour - 120


----------



## Carolg (Dec 17, 2017)

nickinwarwick said:


> Are you on the left or the right?


Spotted dress. Actually, if you have ever read “the witches” by Terry Pratchett, I think they were modelled on us, but I won’t say which one is which, or witch lol‍♀️‍♀️


----------



## Carolg (Dec 17, 2017)

Northerner said:


> Oi! Why are you all still sitting around gossiping when there's housework to bedone?
> 
> 
> Day 17 - Mopping the kitchen floor
> ...


I’ve done as much as I am doing...so there. Making soup, veggies done for tea, going to WALK to shops with stuff for collection for homeless at xmas


----------



## Flower (Dec 17, 2017)

Very uncanny! It's like looking in a mirror!


----------



## SB2015 (Dec 17, 2017)

Northerner said:


> Oi! Why are you all still sitting around gossiping when there's housework to bedone?
> 
> 
> Day 17 - Mopping the kitchen floor
> ...


In those shoes!!


----------



## SB2015 (Dec 17, 2017)

Carolg said:


> Spotted dress. Actually, if you have ever read “the witches” by Terry Pratchett, I think they were modelled on us, but I won’t say which one is which, or witch lol‍♀️‍♀️


Now that is an excellent book, along with so many others of his.  The Hogfather is always a good read at this time of year.


----------



## Northerner (Dec 18, 2017)

It's quite a nice day today, so time to get down to the local park for today's exercise  


Day 18 - Hooping

Calories
15 mins - 45
1 hour - 180


----------



## Vince_UK (Dec 18, 2017)

Northerner said:


> A little more sedate this morning, and more energy expended through rigid, artificial posing -but go for it!
> 
> Day 5 - Looking hot for the laydies/gentlemen
> 
> ...


OMG I used to dress like that lol


----------



## Greyhound Gal (Dec 18, 2017)

Rather them than me.. elf and safety will have a field day..


----------



## Flower (Dec 18, 2017)

Phew!  That's certainly more tricky than it looks!


----------



## SB2015 (Dec 18, 2017)

Northerner said:


> It's quite a nice day today, so time to get down to the local park for today's exercise
> 
> 
> Day 18 - Hooping
> ...


I like the look for that activity, however my OH suggests that I would probably break something!!


----------



## Northerner (Dec 18, 2017)

I believe it's a demonstration sport at the next olympics...


----------



## SB2015 (Dec 18, 2017)

I shall have to put my name down for it!!


----------



## Northerner (Dec 19, 2017)

Sorry for the delay in opening today's door!  Time to get your equipment out of the cupboard under the stairs  


Day 19 - Home gym workout

Calories
15 mins - 61
1 hour - 244


----------



## Greyhound Gal (Dec 19, 2017)

OMG  She's going to do herself an injury!!!


----------



## Northerner (Dec 19, 2017)

Greyhound Gal said:


> OMG  She's going to do herself an injury!!!


No pain, no gain!


----------



## Northerner (Dec 20, 2017)

I hope there were no significant injuries from yesterday's workout   Something more sedate today, but requires concentration 

Day 20 - Chin-reducing and beautifying

Calories
15 mins - 12
1 hour - 48


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Dec 20, 2017)

Also useful for getting through particularly forthright Christmas Toffees I'd imagine - just pull both cords together?


----------



## SB2015 (Dec 20, 2017)

Where do you find these Northerner!!!
I am enjoying my daily chuckle.  Thank you.


----------



## Greyhound Gal (Dec 20, 2017)

Would you ever ! ROFL


----------



## Carolg (Dec 21, 2017)

Northerner said:


> I hope there were no significant injuries from yesterday's workout   Something more sedate today, but requires concentration
> 
> Day 20 - Chin-reducing and beautifying
> 
> ...


Too late for me, wobble wobble


----------



## Northerner (Dec 21, 2017)

Time to give those abs a workout today!  


Day 21 - Abdominal exercises

Calories
15 mins - 30
1 hour - 120


----------



## Donald (Dec 21, 2017)

Wonder why he is wearing a suit


----------



## Northerner (Dec 21, 2017)

Donald said:


> Wonder why he is wearing a suit


That's what lycra looked like in 1907


----------



## Greyhound Gal (Dec 21, 2017)

Thought he was doing something else when I saw the position he was in


----------



## stephknits (Dec 21, 2017)

Greyhound Gal said:


> Thought he was doing something else when I saw the position he was in


Maybe he is practicing..


----------



## Matt Cycle (Dec 21, 2017)

Northerner said:


> Time to give those abs a workout today!
> 
> 
> Day 21 - Abdominal exercises
> ...



That looks quite painful with the raised bit right in your guts.  That's guts with a g.


----------



## Northerner (Dec 22, 2017)

Today's door reveals an exercise you can do without even noticing, with this discreet belt...  

Day 22 - Electropathic battery-powered Harness Belt

Calories
15 mins - 50
1 hour - 200


----------



## Vince_UK (Dec 22, 2017)

Northerner said:


> I hope there were no significant injuries from yesterday's workout   Something more sedate today, but requires concentration
> 
> Day 20 - Chin-reducing and beautifying
> 
> ...


I need one of these after loosing all this weight off my neck...


----------



## Robin (Dec 22, 2017)

Northerner said:


> Today's door reveals an exercise you can do without even noticing, with this discreet belt...
> 
> Day 22 - Electropathic battery-powered Harness Belt
> 
> ...


Oh excellent, and will it give me a splendid handlebar moustache like the gentleman on the right?


----------



## Northerner (Dec 22, 2017)

Robin said:


> Oh excellent, and will it give me a splendid handlebar moustache like the gentleman on the right?


I imagine it would claim to do so, if it makes you buy it!


----------



## Flower (Dec 22, 2017)

Eek! I really fear for what will be behind the double doors of Christmas Eve !


----------



## Matt Cycle (Dec 22, 2017)

Northerner said:


> Today's door reveals an exercise you can do without even noticing, with this discreet belt...
> 
> Day 22 - Electropathic battery-powered Harness Belt
> 
> ...



I might have to get one of these.  There's a long list of cures although unfortunately it doesn't include diabetes.  It does however include 'female complaints'.


----------



## Northerner (Dec 23, 2017)

What are you all doing with those Harness Belts still on? You'd forgotten you were wearing them, hadn't you?   Nice communal activity today, to prepare for the big day 

Day 23 - Group baking session

Calories
15 mins - minus 40
1 hour - minus 160


----------



## Greyhound Gal (Dec 23, 2017)

A) someone overcalculated as they'll never get all of that into that oven and
B) they don't seem very tasty anyway given the pained expression of the woman's face nearest the wall


----------



## Northerner (Dec 24, 2017)

Get your swimming cossie on for today's exercise and try not to swallow too much of that sea water!  

Day 24 - 'Seaside at Home'

Calories
15 mins - 53
1 hour - 212


----------



## Greyhound Gal (Dec 24, 2017)

"Strongly recommended for invalids, delicate people and small children" . Are they trying to kill off half the population


----------



## Greyhound Gal (Dec 24, 2017)

I am soooo looking forward to tomorrow's


----------



## Northerner (Dec 25, 2017)

Happy Christmas!  What better way to start the day than freshening and tightening those Christmas jowls? Get your Face Glove on an hour before the guests arrive and you'll be glowing!  

Day 25 - Toilet Mask

Calories
15 mins - 18
1 hour - 72

 

Now, after 25 days of pushing every sinew to the limit, enjoy your Christmas feast! Happy Christmas everyone!


----------



## Greyhound Gal (Dec 25, 2017)

Silence of the Lambs here I come


----------



## SB2015 (Dec 26, 2017)

Thanks Northerner.  A daily chuckle, using up carbs to counteract the choc from my advent calendar.
Very entertaining.  I hope you enjoyed your own feast.


----------

